# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  14 musliman e ndrrojnë fenë

## toni77_toni

*14 persona u pagëzuan në emer te Atit e të Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjët!*

*Sot, në Kishen Katolike shen Ndou në Prishtinë; u pagëzuan 14 persona. Në meshen e mbrëmjes e të shtundes së madhe që e drejtoj d. Lekë Oroshi - famullitar; në praninë e shumë besimtarëve, 14 persona të moshave të ndryshme, të cilët deri sot i perkisnin besimit musliman, u pagëzuan dhe deshmuan para Kishes se besojnë në Jezu Krishtin Zot.* 

*Zoti i bekoftë*

*Disa pamje gjatë pagëzimit:*

----------


## Kandili 1

> *14 persona u pagëzuan në emer te Atit e të Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjët!*
> 
> *Sot, në Kishen Katolike shen Ndou në Prishtinë; u pagëzuan 14 persona. Në meshen e mbrëmjes e të shtundes së madhe që e drejtoj d. Lekë Oroshi - famullitar; në praninë e shumë besimtarëve, 14 persona të moshave të ndryshme, të cilët deri sot i perkisnin besimit musliman, u pagëzuan dhe deshmuan para Kishes se besojnë në Jezu Krishtin Zot.* 
> 
> *Zoti i bekoftë*
> 
> *Disa pamje gjatë pagëzimit:*



Ky eshte lajm i gezueshem per katoliket shqiptare,kuptohet kjo.
Por une ua them qe ata te 14-tet s`kane qene muslimane!Me emer ndoshta, po jo me besim.
Pse e them kete?
E them per kete arsye:
Ni njeri qe e beson Zotin si musliman , nuk kthehet ne tjetren fe per t`u fale para figurave.
Muslimani nuk e pranon qe Mejremja(qe ju i thoni Maria) e lindi te birin e Zotit,te cilin ju vende-vende e quani Zot!!!
Mejremja e lindi Profetin Isa(a.s.),sepse keshtu deshi Zoti.
Nje njeri qe nuk e pranon qe Mejremja e lindi Isen(a.s.),tue mos pase kontakt seksual me ndonje njeri, nuk eshte musliman.
Muslimani i pranon mrekullite e Ises(a.s.),po i pranon si mrekulli te Profetit Isa(a.s.),te cilat mrekulli iu dhuruen nga Zoti.

Hiq fundamentalizmin, qe ne mbi 90% te rasteve vje nga padrejtesite qe u behen disa vendeve muslimane(Palestinezeve p.sh.),muslimanet jane ne rregull.
Kur ka ndodhe ndonjehere qe muslimanet shqiptare kane vu bomba ne vendbanime shqiptare per te vra shqiptare te krishtere? Kurre s`ka ndodhe nje gje e tille,as nuk do te ndodhe ne te ardhmen.
Sigurisht, ne duhet te jemi te kujdesshem nga ndikimi i rrymave ekstreme(muslimane dhe te krishtera) te  shqiptaret.

A e dini ju sa katolike jane kthye ne fene Islame?Ka shume te tille.Ata behen muslimane e jo Talibane.

----------


## bili99

Gjithe  cka  ka  thene  Kandili 1   qendron ,kollaj  eshte  konvertimi  i  shqiptareve  ne  cfardo  feje   se  kombetarja  ka  luajt,  luan  dhe  do  te  luaj  rolin  dominant  jetesore.Konvertimi  s'eshte  gje  e  re  ne  bote   dhe  as  tek  ne  shqiptaret  qe  here   me  zor  e  her  me  qef  jemi  konvertuar   por  nje  gje dihet  kemi mbet  shqiptare.
Po  te  ish  sajuar  nje   fe   shqiptare , bile  edhe  une  do  te  pranoja  fene .
Do  te   kishim  kethimin  e  Gjergjit   ne  Kruje  si  feste   me  te  madhe(  i  derguar  i  Zotit  ishte  Gjergji  Kastrioti)
Do  te  agjeroja  2  here  jo  nje  here,per Rrethimin  e  Keshtjelles   se  Beratit,shkoja  ne  peligrinazh    tek  Memoriali  Jashareve,Peligrinazh  dhe  lutje  Ne  Portin  E Vlores,  Agjeroj   per  Greven  E  Minatoreve...dhe   rite  te  tjera..
Por,  kjo  mund  te  jete  nje  teme  tjeter  dhe  po  te  krijohet  kjo  fe    une  jam  antari  numer  2   pas  ketij  profetit-nismetar.
Une  personalisht  besoj  ne  liri  individuale  te  vendosjes   ,dhe  feja  eshte  shume  personale   edhepse   eshte  keqperdorur,  keqperdoret,  keqinterpretohet  ,  i  jepet  fytyre identifikimi  kombetare  dhe  shteterore  vende  vende .mbetet  personale   gjithmone,dhe  ne  pafuqi  per  te  nderruar   perdorimet  dhe  keqperdorimet  qe  permend  me  lart   ,une  do  te  pranoja   fene  time   qe  them  po  me  lart  ...

Per   keta   katermbedhjetet   qe  eshte    e  drejta  e  tyre  e  patjetersueshme , kam  kaq :flutura: rime  Pashket  e  para  vellezer  te   konfesionit   Katolik.

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## Kujtim Demiri

po me duket se nese flas diqka me shume se at qe ka thene "Kandili 1" do t'a teproje keshtu qe vetem do ta pershendetja "Kandilin 1" se tha at qe duhet thene...

----------


## alda09

Edhe mua me pelqe ta nderoj fene time(musliman).

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Ky eshte lajm i gezueshem per katoliket shqiptare,kuptohet kjo.
> Por une ua them qe ata te 14-tet s`kane qene muslimane!Me emer ndoshta, po jo me besim.
> Pse e them kete?
> E them per kete arsye:
> Ni njeri qe e beson Zotin si musliman , nuk kthehet ne tjetren fe per t`u fale para figurave.
> Muslimani nuk e pranon qe Mejremja(qe ju i thoni Maria) e lindi te birin e Zotit,te cilin ju vende-vende e quani Zot!!!
> Mejremja e lindi Profetin Isa(a.s.),sepse keshtu deshi Zoti.
> Nje njeri qe nuk e pranon qe Mejremja e lindi Isen(a.s.),tue mos pase kontakt seksual me ndonje njeri, nuk eshte musliman.
> Muslimani i pranon mrekullite e Ises(a.s.),po i pranon si mrekulli te Profetit Isa(a.s.),te cilat mrekulli iu dhuruen nga Zoti.
> ...



Me ty pajtohem plotesisht ka shum njerez qe jan musliman vetem me emra he asgje tjeter te jesh musliman ka kuptimin e jere nuk duhet ti bjesh joksit se un jam muskliman por duhet ti kryesh detyrat islame.

Keto nuk kane bere asnji konvertim na feja Musliane ne Krishterizem por keto kane bere pranimin e zotit sepse me pae nuk kan qen te fe fare tash u krishterizuan, patja e nje emrit uslian si Abdyl ose Ali ose Rahman nuk ka te beje me imanin ( Besimin ) tend, si ne kete rast ku keto jane "konvertuar".

nuk ka pak qe jan kethyer prej te Krishterte shofi persont e famshem si Basketbollisti Karim ABdul Xhabar, Cat Stivens - Jusuf Islami, Michael Jackson, etj.....

Per me shum inforacione lexojeni Linkun:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...verts_to_Islam

----------


## dardaniAU

I pershendes ata te cilet e kane perfaqsuar fen e te parve tan, keshtu edhe une do te veproj, jo fort larg. Nuk ka asgje nga shtetet arabe dhe myslimane! fe e poshter rrenca tradhtar!Te gjitha shtetet myslmane jane me sllavin, keshtu edhe hoxha i katunit na ka mesuar se myslimanet me sllacin jane shume te afert!!!fara ju hupt! se veq Amerika ju bie hakush ketyre mjekerr pa larve.

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> I pershendes ata te cilet e kane perfaqsuar fen e te parve tan, keshtu edhe une do te veproj, jo fort larg. Nuk ka asgje nga shtetet arabe dhe myslimane! fe e poshter rrenca tradhtar!Te gjitha shtetet myslmane jane me sllavin, keshtu edhe hoxha i katunit na ka mesuar se myslimanet me sllacin jane shume te afert!!!fara ju hupt! se veq Amerika ju bie hakush ketyre mjekerr pa larve.


Nuk ka nevoj per ofendime dhe te fyemi ne forum po diskutojm qete tema eshte per ato qe jan konvertuar ne Krishterizem.

po e shofi se ke terme qe nuk i kupton mire, termi Arab nuk ka te beje me termin Islam sepse musliman mund te jete edhe nje Zezak edhe nje Suedez edhe nje Kinez kjo nuk ka lidhje me shtetet Arabe ki kujdes kur thekson Shtetet Muslimane disa prej atyre shteteve jane duke e keqperdorur fene Islame dhe ne ate menyre duan ta sundojne popullin duke shfrytezuaer nivelin e ulet te arsiimit te ati populli dhe naivitetin e tyre.

Mos Haro se ne shekujt e ereta kisha ka djeg njerez ne lekuren e gjall me qindra mira duke i akuzuar se bejne magji dhe duke i akuzuar se jan shtriga ose arsye te tjera, mos haro se ne shekullin e heret kur kisha mereshe me djejen e njerezve per se gjalli feja islame ishte ne kuklmin e saj dhe te krishteret mesonin prej mulimaneve shume shkenca u zhvilluan ne Kalifatin ne ate kohe, mund te them se nese nje musliman do te jet musliman i vertet duhet ta ndjeke rugen e Pejamberit si ata qe bene ne ate kohe ne kohen e tiij dhe nje koh te gjat mas tij, sot per fat te keq islamit i eshte dhene nje imazh i keq ku pasaniket e degjeneruar sheik e perdorin fene Hyjnore Islmame per interesa personale dhe kjo mua me shqetson shum se na ben ne Muslimanet qe jemi njerez te qet te dukemi Agresiv dhe jotolerant.

----------


## xhori

po sot  ne ROME papa   pagezoi  edhe  gazetarin  e corrire della sera   magdi  alan

----------


## xani1

Urime Pashkët vëllezër të besimit katolik!

Konvertimi, andej ose këndej, është çështje personale e njerëzve. Është me rëndësi se prapëseprapë edhe  të konvertuarit ngelin shqiptarë, andaj nuk ka nevojë për ofendime e fjalë të rënda nëpër forume.

Numri i 30 Prillit 2001 i gazetës The Daily Telegraph  sjell të dhënat se gjatë 20 viteve të fundit, rreth 20,000 njerëz në Angli janë konvertuar dhe, si në shumë vende tjera, lëvizja drejt Islamit është shpejtuar.

----------


## gjilan55

Eshte e drejt e secilit te mbaj apo te marr nje fe te caktuar ,dikush mund ta quaj veten edhe ateist,e tera kjo do te duhejte mbetej qeshtje personale e secilit.ata qe ndrrojn fene nuk e besoj qe kan qen besimtar te devotshem te fese paraprake,ka njerez qe sot ndrrojn emer e mbiemer e ndoshta edhe perkatsin kombtare ose qe ti ikin ligjit per te( mirat )qe i kan ba ma heret.ndersa disa sharje qe i ka ba njeri ma lart ndaj fese muslimane nuk besoj qe i ka msu nga prifti i tij prandaj ta kursejm njeri tjetrin nga sharjet e panevojshme dhe krejt ne fund urime pashket te gjith besimtarve te fese katolike.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> I pershendes ata te cilet e kane perfaqsuar fen e te parve tan, keshtu edhe une do te veproj, jo fort larg. Nuk ka asgje nga shtetet arabe dhe myslimane! fe e poshter rrenca tradhtar!Te gjitha shtetet myslmane jane me sllavin, keshtu edhe hoxha i katunit na ka mesuar se myslimanet me sllacin jane shume te afert!!!fara ju hupt! se veq Amerika ju bie hakush ketyre mjekerr pa larve.


Ti kujdes me ket fjalor ti me kete vetem tregon se nuk ke as kultur as edukat, une i bej thirrjet moderatorit le te i terhet verejtjen keti personi se ka ber fyerje te rend.

----------


## altin55

e Kame thene dhe here te tjera, por po e them dhe nje here. 

Pra qametit shume te krishter pranojne Islamin, kurse shume musliman behen te krishter, ky eshte nja nga hadithet e Muhammedit (paqa dhe meshira e Allahut mbi te) per shenjat e qametit.
*hadith "" prara qametit shume te krirshter behen musliman, dhe shume musliman behen te krishter.*
 Keshtu qe kjo ska per tu habitur se kjo do ndodhi 
Mua si musliman me rritet besimi nga keto ngjarje

----------


## rolling

keta nuk kane qene musliman qe e kane respektuar fene por kaen qene te paguar nga kisha per te bere nje gje te tille

----------


## Apollyon

Pse s'thua ti, qenkan shfaros myslimanet.

Kjo po qe perben lajm per tu debatuar.. pfff

----------


## xhori

> keta nuk kane qene musliman qe e kane respektuar fene por kaen qene te paguar nga kisha per te bere nje gje te tille


keta  kane qene myslyman laik,   ose ateist  si shumica e shqiptareve ne komunizem
dhe nuk ka pse te habitet njeri

----------


## extreme

zdi qa jeni tranu kshtu pi boni kto sene t'mdhaja sene qe ndodhin nkejt boten po me ja nis ateistat me i bo tmdhaja kto sene hahahahah paramenone  kur papa e ka pranu shum fakte t'evolucionit po me ja nis ateistat mi bo tmdhaja kto sene si ju hahahah

----------


## injejti

jomore mos u quditni se , shum ka qe i thojn vetit musliman po nete vertet nuk jan, po fakti asht se mundet me kan e vertet, pershkak se nuk e njohin ven e vet sa duhet. po qka thuani kur ni prift e njeh fen e vet dhe e pranon fen muslimane, per mashum mund te shihni ne www.diewahrereligion.de dhe e klikatni aty ku asht konventiren. mund te bindeni, por me duket se e njejta gja asht sikur e ketyre 14 vetve.

----------


## injejti

> I pershendes ata te cilet e kane perfaqsuar fen e te parve tan, keshtu edhe une do te veproj, jo fort larg. Nuk ka asgje nga shtetet arabe dhe myslimane! fe e poshter rrenca tradhtar!Te gjitha shtetet myslmane jane me sllavin, keshtu edhe hoxha i katunit na ka mesuar se myslimanet me sllacin jane shume te afert!!!fara ju hupt! se veq Amerika ju bie hakush ketyre mjekerr pa larve.


nuk po me intereson te paret tan, se teparet tan kan qen pagan.  katolik  jemi be me dhun, tjeter diskutim nuk kam se vetem sa e teprojm dhe nuk bjen as gje te mir per dy palet, feja asht me qef.vetem me deshir.tungat

----------


## Bond007

Mbreme ne komunitetin e Shen Palit ne Detroit jan pagzua në emer te Atit e të Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjët! 4-5 musliman, jan ba Katolik edhe nuk eshte ky i pari rast por kapas edhe tjera raste te ketilla kohve te fundit qe kam qen une prezent aty.

----------

